

Have any YC companies been born out of VA besides Reddit? - nuweborder

Does anyone know of any significant web startups birthed out of the state of Virginia?
======
yShrike
Sure. Plenty. Google for Virginia Tech incubator and you should find many.
There is a whole small start up business center right off campus.

------
DanielBMarkham
Yep. The VPI Tech incubator is one source. Another would be the Northern
Virginia Technology Council. Lots of those guys are government-related, so
they don't hang in the same circles as HN'ers. I'm willing to bet there's more
"submarine" (unknown in the tech community yet making tens of millions or
more) startups in Northern Virginia than anywhere else in the country.

UVA also has a strong tech community. You can try Googling the Charlottesville
Venture Group for some leads.

